# Donating



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Must be true I read it on the internet.


THINK BEFORE YOU DONATE!
SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT BEFORE YOU MAKE CONTRIBUTIONS: As you open your pockets to do a good thing and make yourself feel good, please keep the following facts in mind:



The American Red Cross
President and CEO Marsha J. Evans'
salary for the year was $651,957 plus expenses


MARCH OF DIMES
It is called the March of Dimes because
only a dime for every 1 dollar is given to the needy.


The United Way
President Brian Gallagher receives a $375,000 base salary along with numerous expense benefits.


UNICEF
CEO Caryl M. Stern receives
$1,200,000 per year (100k per month) plus all expenses including a ROLLS ROYCE.
Less than 5 cents of your donated dollar goes to the cause.


GOODWILL 
CEO and owner Mark Curran profits $2.3 million a year.
Goodwill is a very catchy name for his business.
You donate to his business and then he sells the items for PROFIT. 
He pays nothing for his products and pays his workers minimum wage! Nice Guy. 
$0.00 goes to help anyone! 
Stop giving to this man.



Instead, give it to ANY OF THE FOLLOWING

GO "GREEN" AND PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE IT WILL DO SOME GOOD:


The Salvation Army
Commissioner, Todd Bassett receives a small salary of only
$13,000 per year(plus housing) for managing this $2 billion dollar organization.
96 percent of donated dollars go to the cause.


The American Legion
National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. 
Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!


The Veterans of Foreign Wars
National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary.
Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!


The Disabled American Veterans
National Commander receives a$0.00 zero salary. 
Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!


The Military Order of PurpleHearts
National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. 
Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!



The Vietnam Veterans Association
National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary.
Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!


Make a Wish: For children's last wishes.
100% goes to funding trips or special wishes for a dying child.


St. Jude Research Hospital
100% goes towards funding and helping Children with Cancer who have no insurance and cannot afford to pay.


Ronald McDonald Houses.
All monies go to running the houses for parents who have critically ill Children in the hospital.
100% goes to housing, and feeding the families.


Lions Club International.
100% OF DONATIONS GO TO HELP THE BLIND, BUY HEARING AIDES, SUPPORT MEDICAL MISSIONS AROUND THE WORLD. THEIR LATEST UNDERTAKING
IS MEASLES VACCINATIONS (ONLY $1.00 PER SHOT).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good info.

I went to school with the woman that started the Make a Wish Foundation.

I seen a list like this for DU, TU, RMEF, Pheasants Forever, others....kinda revealing.

.


----------

